

Joi Ito (MIT Media Lab) interview: Doing nothing is cheap. Failure is cheaper. - svec
http://blogs.wgbh.org/innovation-hub/2014/5/9/recipe-success-fail-lot/

======
svec
Text summary here: [http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2014/05/09/innovation-hub-
joi-...](http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2014/05/09/innovation-hub-joi-ito-on-
failing-to-the-top/)

